

Ask HN: How do you promote an app in the Android marketplace? - electrichead

I released an app that I had been working on for a while, and I have very few downloads. When I advertised using a mob, the numbers increased substantially. However now that I've stopped, so have the downloads.<p>Are there any ways to get your app more visible? Searching for a key term in the title and description doesn't return anything!
======
Concours
Appstore discovery optimization can help, but I guess the real boost comes
from press coverage, I've been trying to gain traction with my app, a full
text rss news reader (shameless plug: <http://www.sparserss.com> : Free sparse
rss pro) and am still struggling. care to share some results from your admob
campaign?

~~~
roam
Please proofread the copy of your website. The titles on the site make zero
sense to me unless I take a moment to parse them again and again. I mean,
"Sparse Rss Pro Best Android Full Text New Reader Application" just screams
spam to me. :)

~~~
Concours
Hey, thanks for the recommendation, I did that a while back , will update it
shortly.

